# Manny Quezada commits to Columbia



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Manny Quezada commits to Columbia*

Manny Quezada chooses Rutgers University.
http://www.childrensaidsociety.org/newheights/about/51874/?art=93142

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&cfg=null&c=1&yr=2004&nid=748409

_Combo guard has a reputation for scoring and making shots. Will take it to the rim and has range on his stroke. Probably caught in a little position limbo in that he's not married to being a point or a shooter just yet. Averaged 22 points, six assists and five rebounds per game for 17-9 team that returns all five starters._

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=12532

_Emmanuel Quezada is another in a line of players from the CAS Warriors AAU program to attend St. Albans High School in Washington, DC. The Warriors' "Project Assist" helps place promising students and athletes in some of the nation's finest college preparatory high schools._

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recrui...cfm?recruit_id=840&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


Manny Quezada:


----------

